# How was opening weekend?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Any opening weekend success stories?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Our camp took a 3 point. There was also a 2 point, and a 4 point missed.

The deer are there, but very elusive and skittish.

Bears Butt and I are going up tomorrow to show everyone else how it's done.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I didn't go but a buddy sent me a pic of his heavy horned 24" buck taken on saturday. I'd say he did pretty good.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

My muzzleloader hunt ended on Wednesday at around 7:30 AM...I saw a total of 4 deer all bucks. The first three I saw were bucks, one of which I shot, and the other buck came by while I was cleaning the buck I shot. Although I was happy to tag-out and content with the buck I shot, I hate knowing that my hunting for the year is over!


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Pics?


----------

